# Imipramine for IBS D



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have just been prescribed Imipramine 10mg tablets for IBS D.Has anybody got any experience or information on using this treatment?The doctor said I can increase the dose from 1 tablet per day to 2 if I get no improvement.Also I've just found this link with a little more information.http://ibs.about.com/b/2009/08/16/imimpramine-for-ibs.htm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a tricyclic antidepressant. They are commonly used for IBS-D. I don't know if it is any more effective than any other one, but some are less likely to cause side effects than others.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

My doctor actually offered me this last summer (well actually it was desipramine, but imipramine is converted to desipramine in the body, so they're similar I think), but I refused since I hate dealing with side effects and I don't think my symptoms are bad enought to warrant taking a daily med (just personal preference).From what I researched (because I didn't get much info from my doc), the side effects are probably less with this one than with other tricyclics. The main side effects my doc mentioned were lightheadness and dry mouth/eyes. I think the potential for weight gain and sedation is there, but less than with other anti-ds, and may be dose dependent.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Even with side effects I would be delighted to take 1 or 2 imipramine per day than 8xLoperamide,but I'll see how it goes.At least my new doctor,2 to 3 months,is allowing me to try a few things out,which is a nice change for me.Plus this forum is invaluable for feedback and information.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi.Are you in the UK? My consultant has put me on Nortripyline 30mg at night. It is a tricyclics as well..I have been on this for 5 weeks, and my con says to stay on it for at least 12 weeks to see in any improvement. Side effects are dry mouth, and you can gain weight, only because you do feel more hungry. so eat more. I havent put weight on, but I have lost over 2 stone with the IBS.I am also on Spasmonal which I find good. Tried all of the others. I hope that they help you.Fiona


----------



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Imipramine only worked for 2 days for me at 10mg. Anyhow it might work well, so go for it.Anafranil is also pretty good if you can give it a try. I've gone on and off it, and it has at times given me a week or two back of my life.Getting new doctors are always good. I switched to a new one recently and I like the level of care I got much more.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I can double the dose to 20mg if necessary my doctor says so I will wait and see.Nortryptiline,is it similar to Amitriptyline as that was no good for me?Spasmonal no good like all antispasmodics are with me.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I currently take Trimethoprim for an ongoing urinary/prostate/kidney undiagnosed problem so is it safe to take Imipramine with Trimethoprim?I suspect it isn't.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nothing came up on the drugs.com interaction checker, and both of them interact with other meds so likely these two don't interact.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.drugs.com/cons/trimethoprim.htmlthis page hinted that they might interact that was why I asked.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been on 10-20mg for a year or so now. It helps with IBS-D as it does seem to slow the gut down. I take loperamide with it too, daily, and it seems to slow everything down which is a relief! But sometimes it does mean constipation rather than diarrhoea but I'd rather have that than put up with rushing to the loo a lot! It doesn't entirely stop the urgency but it does stop the diarrhoea.Only side effects I've had are a slightly dizzy head sometimes (not often). Dry mouth too. But otherwise better than amitryptaline, less sedating.Keep us posted on how you're getting on with it! Would be interested as I haven't had a massive response to my questions on imipramine in the past on this forum, I think amitryptaline is more favoured.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Imaprine was terrible for me as it increased my gastric bloating and gurgling as well as putting me into a sleepy state so not good for me.


----------

